# ICPR review course



## umjeffr (Jun 17, 2007)

Has anyone taken the review course from streamline technologies in Orlando, florida their ICPR stormwater modeling software?


----------



## RleonPE (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, great class. I would recommend it!

RleonPE


----------

